# Car bodyshops in Dubai



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know a good (reliable and honest!! ) car bodyshop in Dubai?
It isn't for a major prang - just a scrape, but needs doing!
Thanks


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I can recommend Munich Motor Works...just google it


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Kain Car Care, google it. They come pick up your car fix it and have it back in 24 hours. Cheap also!


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

Al Zain Car Autos Awir, they are best service providers


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

HarryK said:


> Kain Car Care, google it. They come pick up your car fix it and have it back in 24 hours. Cheap also!


Hi ... Thanks for this ... just fyi the company is called Zain Car Care not Kain!!
I found it anyway!!


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

belindac said:


> Hi ... Thanks for this ... just fyi the company is called Zain Car Care not Kain!!
> I found it anyway!!


I would go with Kaine, sounds better. If you do go with Zaine pls ask him to change his name. 
Thanks


----------

